# Is my baby rabbit pregnant? Young age!



## Chloe Louise (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello guys I recently got 2 baby rabbits (not from same litter) the male was 19 weeks old and the girl is 12 weeks bonded pair. I brought them both being told they was females. I recently found out one was male and the other being female. My now 12 week old female mini lop looks pregnant and she's been very moody and doesn't want to be picked up lately. Her belly looks to me as it's grown what do you think by looking at the pictures? 

Also what will happen to my 12 week old baby bunny if she is pregnant? Will she die or will her babies be safe? Please was a mistake breed and I wasn't to know this was happening as was told they was 2 girls.


----------



## Chloe Louise (Apr 5, 2018)

??? Anyone


----------



## Cookiemonster (Apr 5, 2018)

it is possible that she is pregnant.. keep watching her.. if she is pregnant gestation is about 31 days.. if i were you i would take her to the vet and get her checked out... my bunny silver was 3 months old when she has her first kits and they did not make it but she made it through..
hopefully this helps... if you have any other questions feel free to message me.. also she looks pregnant but i am no expert...


----------



## Cookiemonster (Apr 5, 2018)

females start to breed at 3 months


----------



## Cookiemonster (Apr 5, 2018)

this is my bun when she was pregnant


----------



## Preitler (Apr 5, 2018)

Well, she could be pregnant, which wouldn't be a big problem for her, healthwise. Just be sure the buck is seperated from her, and feed her well.

It could be just puberty moot swings too, but better assume she's pregnant and give her a nestbox and lots of hay, just in case she starts building a nest.

Even if she builds a nest it's not a sure sign that she's pregnant, the only way to tell for sure is when she's 32 days seperated from the buck and no kits. 
In my opinion there is a difference between fat or pregnant when you watch them running away from you - fat rabbits move like maggots, pregnant ones like they swallowed an orange that somewhat oscillates from side to side. 

Sometimes you can see it clearly at their belly, sometimes not, last year I found a one week old litter of 6 without having anything noticed, I still have no idea when she met the buck...

And then there are times when there isn't any doubt...:


----------



## JimJam (Apr 7, 2018)

Your rabbit should be ok when she gives birth (if she does, but my opinion is that she looks pregnant...) and all you can do is make sure she has correct bedding and nesting materials until she has them. If her nipples are swollen or very visible then that is another sign that she is pregnant. I have had a female rabbit give birth at 10 weeks old - because SOMEHOW she got pregnant by her brother before they were even “old enough” to be separated... the mom plucked her daughters fur and showed her how to make a nest and the babies plus mom were fine


----------



## ladysown (Apr 8, 2018)

there is a reason why breeders separate kits by sex at 8 weeks of age.  Youngest I've heard of getting bred was 9 weeks. Most are definitely breeding at three months. I'd give her a nestbox when she asks for one (carrying hay around in her mouth). and just wait and see. IF she starts pooping and peeing her nestbox is mostly likely an unsuccessful breeding and hormones were messing her up. (unless you put the nestbox in her pooping area... don't do that by the way). if she pulls her and makes a baby sized nest you know you'll have kits on the way. Sell them when they are 6-8 weeks old DEPENDING ON WHAT the laws are in your area. Sell them for enough to keep the snake and dog feed folks away.


----------

